# Weight worries Nd ivf Wales



## Mrst83 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi I was just wondering if there's anyone out there in the same boat as me? Been waiting for ICSI treatment for over a year and we've been told our next appointment may be before Christmas if we're lucky. They've also told me if I don't put on a stone they could refuse my treatment and remove us from the list. I can't gain weight I have a healthy appetite and varied diet I'm just naturally thin and I always have been at a steady weight. The doctor at the Heath.  Don't ask me which one as the only person in the clinic I've seen twice is the lovely lady on reception! Suggested I've had eating disorders and never declared it she also suggested my husband used steroids as he said he drinks protein shakes after going to the gym!! Anyway just wondered if anyone else had experiences like this


----------

